
Ask HN: Topics for an introductory distributed systems course? - AlejandroM_E
Hello!<p>I&#x27;m a Scala software developer interested in knowing more about the theory behind Distributed Systems. One of the things that I want to do this year is to learn the topic by sharing what I learned in form of a course.<p>I have the following material to start:<p>- An introduction to distributed systems by Kyle Kingsbury (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aphyr&#x2F;distsys-class&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.markdown)<p>- Distributed Systems for fun and profit by Mikito Takada (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;book.mixu.net&#x2F;distsys&#x2F;)<p>- Designing Data intensive Applications by Martin Klepmann (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dataintensive.net&#x2F;)<p>I have references of papers authored by Leslie Lamport and some of his theory (CAP Theorem, Clocks).<p>My questions are: which topics are the &quot;essentials&quot; for an introductory course? And what other materials could you recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
zoobab
You cannot teach distributed systems without messaging (disclaimer: i am a
zeromq contributor):

[https://dzone.com/articles/distributed-systems-
zeromq](https://dzone.com/articles/distributed-systems-zeromq)

[http://zguide.zeromq.org/page:all](http://zguide.zeromq.org/page:all)

~~~
AlejandroM_E
Thank you.

